
Microsoft, Facebook, Apple Aim to Keep K-12 CS Crisis Alive Under Trump - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6579313/microsoft-facebook-apple-aim-to-keep-k-12-cs-crisis-alive-under-trump
======
Neliquat
There is no shortage of tech workers here. Can we stop politicizing tech for
(or against!) Immigration? All this does is disincentivize their own
educational programs.

